

How Getting Rejected by Founder Collective Helped Save Our Startup - vacanti
http://viniciusvacanti.com/2012/03/26/how-getting-rejected-by-founder-collective-helped-save-our-startup/

======
derwildemomo
Great post, but the title should be "how getting honest, qualified and
constructive feedback made us rethink our idea." :-)

~~~
gojomo
Honesty saves startups but kills headline-driven blog traffic.

------
invalidOrTaken
From the post: "People think you need encouragement but what you really need
is honest feedback."

It's really both. The feedback is necessary to force the founder to realize
what challenges are ahead, but the encouragement is necessary to give the
founder hope that they can be overcome.

~~~
vacanti
Completely agree. I always try to tell entrepreneurs that I believe in them
but then give the critical feedback on their idea / process.

